# ???????



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

:headknockHow would you approach the neighbor to let him no that you are tired of being chased by his dog's, tired of watching his dog's chasing the deer, when he doesn't like hunter's anyway? The dog's run loose all the time. It's country living at it's finest. I understand this. But, at 5 in the morning, it get's the blood pressure up when your walking out across the field and you get jumped by dog's. Kinda scares the **** out of you. No what I mean? I don't dare shoot one, as badly as I would love to. Just wondering what you would do. Thank's.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I know what I'd do.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Well... if it were dark and I had a dog jumping me.. I'd be shooting a dog.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Jump me in my field??
Hows it go ? DRT!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Since this is on the bowhunting forum, I'll assume that is when it happened, on the way to your bowstand. I had a pack circle my decoy I had set up once. I recognized some of them from neighbors houses. 100gr. Muzzy dispatched one of them. During gun season some of them mysteriuosly died of lead poisoning.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

A rubber blunt, 1 time and it won't be back, if no blunt, put a washer behind your field tip.....WW


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Check with GW, may be a form of hunter harassment.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> I know what I'd do.


And I know what I have done in the past! Twice in 20 years! And I have seen alot more than 2 dogs in that time! Most were lucky they were moving so fast, the 2 others were not as fortunate!

I'd ask the GW too, it could very well be hunter harassment like FFF mentioned!

As a side note, if you are going to approach your neighbor, I would have the local sheriff and the GW with me. This shows that you are serious and it should prevent the neighbor from becoming a complete raging idiot! Or maybe not!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

take a pack of bologna with you and toss it on the ground when you see them so they can eat that and maybe give you time to slip through. On the other hand if it were me I would warn him that if it continues that your gonna shoot one, then call the local pd tell them your story and see if that is acceptable since they are aggressive animals.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

It almost sounds like you are hunting in someone’s back yard. It’s not uncommon for country folks to let their dogs run loose. Especially when they don't have any other neighbors complaining about them. I have hunted a couple places that have had “sheep dogs” running around the area. This was annoying but not a huge problem for me. The deer didn't seem to be very alarmed by them. And the dogs would come and go I didn't see them all the time. Now if they are chasing you and following you to the stand etc. that’s a different story. It sounds like you’re in a pickle, if you talk to the owner of the dogs he’s prolly going to get ******. And he’s most likely not going to pen the dogs up. He’s more than likely going to contact his neighbor and tell him that you are causing a ruckus about his dogs and you won’t be leasing the place next year. I don't have a good remedy.. Maybe spray them suckers with some MASE?


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

A blunt for sure I like using 125 gr field tips with a .357 shell case a little hot glue to hold it on ..


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Put dog food in your feeder.....SSS......Shoot, Shovel, Shut-up...of course I'm just kidding, I would never :wink:


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, I understand the frustration and I know what the guys above are saying....but I am going to take a little different track.

First off, I have had very similar situation on a couple of occasions and I will tell you how that went in a few lines, but first my philosophy.

You want to be a good neighbor and get along with the people you live around if at all possible. The time my come when they might be the only one that help you in a crisis. It doesn't sound like you have tried talking to the person yet.

I would go to the man and in my most non-threatening manner, explain in detail what the problem is, when it has happened, and the results. I would state that we need to make a change and does he have any ideas.

If he seems cooperative, I would give that a chance before shooting dogs. If on the other hand he comes accross hostile and aggressive. I would not loose my temper, but leave and start diggin some dog holes. I would make a record of the converstation and what was said, as this may very well end up in court later.

I know this is a long post, but let me tell you a couple of stories.

First my neighbor to the west. I got along with him and his family. They always had a pack of loose dogs, normally not a problem, but they got to chaseing cows. I went to them as I describe above. He was very appoligetic and went and got some shock collars and put them on the dogs and gave me the controls.

My neighbor on the other side is a different story. Once in a storm a tree went accross the fence and a few cows got out and rampaged in his garden. He came over and was very upset, naturally. I offered to pay damages, but that did not make him happy, he said that if a cow ever came over his side again he would shoot it.

I told that was fine and I would not complain, he was with in his rights to do it. I then pointed out that his beagle was in my yard very often and would get the same treatment. He left and we have not spoken since, no animals were shot.

The point here is, I would want to be talked to if it were my dogs. Give me a chance to fix the problem. You may have to go down the bad road with the neighbor, but there will be no recovery if you do that.....you will both loose something in the end.

Good luck.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

what dogs? There wouldn't be any dogs


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

DRT...I've zero tolerance for that stuff.

TH


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

I had two bow season opening days ruined by dogs on my current lease. 
First year I could hear them running deer all over the place, saw them on a deer while walking out. Second year I had a small flock of gobblers working towards my stand. 50 yards out, two dogs bust them. Then I found a dead cow in my area. I informed the rancher about it and mentioned the dogs I had seen the last two years. That was worse than the dogs as then I had the rancher driving through all the time and using my food plot to turn his truck around to go back. But he and his friends must have taken care of the problem because I have not seen a stray dog now in two years. 

So, if you don't want to take care of the problem yourself, tell the area ranchers you saw a dog chasing one of their cows. The word will spread and there will be no more stray dogs. They take threats to their livelihood serious.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

This has happened to me also. I talked to the neighbor and nothing was done. So I took it up a notch..BAMB pepper spray... Never saw dogs on my property again....


----------



## rcortinas (Oct 10, 2009)

We had the same problem, and owner didn't want to cooperate, so we set our hog traps up to catch the dogs and had county animal control pick them up.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Chunky said:


> Okay, I understand the frustration and I know what the guys above are saying....but I am going to take a little different track.
> 
> First off, I have had very similar situation on a couple of occasions and I will tell you how that went in a few lines, but first my philosophy.
> 
> ...


Great post. I agree with Chunky 100%

You should always make an effort to give reason and logic a chance. That is the only way to potentially save a good neighborly relationship. If that doesn't work, THEN you start digging doggie holes.

Chunky, I wonder if your prikk neighbor would have dug a cow hole???


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I guess I should have explained alittle more. It's a single lady in her late 70's. The dog's are her only protection. We are not allowed to use firearm's on the property because of her fear of gun's. trying to respect her feeling's. Not a big deal. I prefer to use my bow anyway. Noone ever know's when we are out there. Here's the problem. I would ask her to pin the dog's up, she would be ******, the dog's will continue to be a pain in the ***. If one or all of them happen to disappear, guess who get's the finger pointed to?? So, i'm scratching my head trying to come up with the most reasonable option. They never seem to be in plain view. They are alway's laid up in the wood's somewhere, down in the creek bottom. And, I hardly ever see them in the daylight hours.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

A story----Rancher's dog was running around our lease one day. I was walking from my blind to my feeder to check on the timer. Rancher's dog pops out of the woods and tries to attack me. I had my rifle and protected myself. Make sure you hide the carcuss very well. If the dog wouldn't have tried to attack me I would have left it alone. But dog owners should take responsibility for their dogs. 70 years old is not old and feeble. If the dogs don't try to attack you then I would leave them be. If not, shame on them. I'm not gitting bit.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

paintball gun


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

> I guess I should have explained alittle more. It's a single lady in her late 70's. The dog's are her only protection. We are not allowed to use firearm's on the property because of her fear of gun's. trying to respect her feeling's. Not a big deal. I prefer to use my bow anyway. Noone ever know's when we are out there. Here's the problem. I would ask her to pin the dog's up, she would be ******, the dog's will continue to be a pain in the ***.


Mention that her dogs can't protect her, if they are running through the woods, God knows where. She would be better off fencing them in!

...If that doesn't work, you could always try to seduce her.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Pepper spray and a good kick to the ribs will work that dominant behavior right out of the dog. That's if they're just running at you but not attacking. 

I'm not going to the hospital or pay a doctor bill because some dog needs to invade my private space and feels the need to bite me.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I do agree with what everyone saying give the owner a chance. He may not be aware of the sitiuation and gladly fix the problem. 

After your talk if nothing happens you have to step it up a notch.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

What Chucky said.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

*feed 'em!*

Antifreeze makes a great marinade for troublesome dogs...


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Antifreeze? Kinda cruel there new person....Lots of dog lovers on this board...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*I agree*



frank n texas said:


> Antifreeze? Kinda cruel there new person....Lots of dog lovers on this board...


Dog lovers on the board aside, I don't have a problem of getting rid of troublesome dogs when you have exhausted other options. But, it needs to be done in a humane way. i don't want to see any animal suffer, regardless of how much I may despise it.


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> A rubber blunt, 1 time and it won't be back, if no blunt, put a washer behind your field tip.....WW


I thought about using a blunt one time for cattle. I tried it out on a piece of 5/8" plywood first and the arrow went straight through. Needless to say that was not an option. I changed to a wrist rocket (sling shot) and that worked pretty good. I would think this works on stray dogs as well, of course I really can't comment about that!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

redduck said:


> What Chucky said.


x2


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

frank n texasAntifreeze? Kinda cruel there new person....Lots of dog lovers on this board...


TXPalerider said:


> Dog lovers on the board aside, I don't have a problem of getting rid of troublesome dogs when you have exhausted other options. But, it needs to be done in a humane way. i don't want to see any animal suffer, regardless of how much I may despise it.


Ouch...didn't mean to step on any tails...

It was a joke; give the new "guy" a break! Jeez...

BTW: I, too, am a dog lover. But not when me and mine are being threatened.


----------

